# BofA/AGR Credit Card, a Year Later



## C855B (Oct 22, 2016)

Cutting to the chase (...pun intended...), it looks like the BofA version of the rewards card is leaving my wallet and heading to the desk drawer to gather dust. In the several years we had the AGR card under both banks, we would funnel our entire life spending through the cards to accumulate points. Even things like property taxes and utility bills would rack-up the points. That worked pretty well, until AGR 2.0 _and_ the new issuing bank.

Here's our experience, YMMV:


BofA was very stingy with the credit limit, at one-third of the 6 or 7 other cards we have active.
Highest interest rate of all of them (a non-issue, tho', since we never carry a balance).
Despite paying off the card completely every month for a year, my credit score has _gone down_ solely because of the poor credit limit relative to how we use it, _i.e._, exceeding 30% of the limit. Every month. That's nuts. I know this because credit cards are the only open accounts we have, and the AGR card is the only one with any substantive activity.
Discussed previously, the new points redemption system works very poorly for LD travel, the only option in Flyover, USA. It takes us three times longer to build points for trips we can actually use.
This doesn't get into the problems with AGR 2.0, which I find mind-numbingly difficult to get value from. Since our travel dates are always flexible, it's a pain to navigate around the fare buckets, "surge" fares, which discounts do and don't apply, and a gazillion other Ferengi-print features of the new program. We can blindly throw darts at dates and spend... frankly... hours on Amsnag, etc., trying to get the most bang for the buck, but it's a disproportionate amount of work to get what amounts to little value.

If it was one (AGR 2.0) or the other (BofA) by themselves, it wouldn't be nearly so discouraging. But, given my experience, the two have conspired into a "Why bother?" I don't think this was by intent, understanding the abuses that AGR 2.0 was trying to repair. OTOH, the new program _seemed_ to be geared primarily towards promoting corridor routes over LD. This makes sense - you bias your programs to competitive markets.

So what I suppose I'm saying here that I gave the BofA/AGR partnership a chance, and it didn't work. At least not for us. I hope the rest of you are having better luck.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm experiencing the same issues, minus the points redemption (traveling out of Chicago works in my favor 90% of the time).

That said, I haven't taken an LD trip in nearly two years, and I don't plan to for quite a long time, so I'm going to stop using the card. I get more benefits from using my Chase cards, and they have much higher limits. As such, my credit score doesn't dip when I use those.

I haven't decided if I'm going to close the AGR card, though. I need to figure out if leaving it open will benefit or hurt my credit score. I like the idea of having it on hand for emergencies. I already have an emergency card, but extra cushion is always nice.


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 22, 2016)

I, too, had a measly credit limit with an 820 score! I called soon after I got the card and they said I had to wait 90 days. After 90 days, I called and they doubled the limit.

I just got a Marriott card with an 80K bonus. After the $3K in 3 months to earn it, I'll use it for Marriott properties (5X points) and restaurants (2X points) and the Amtrak card for other hotels and Amtrak. Other charges will be based on my travel plan needs. After next fall, I will dump the pay BoA card for the free one.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 22, 2016)

No real issues with the BofA card although I'd rather be with Chase. I'm using the BofA card more/earning more points although the AGR 2.0 generally requires more points to travel. My last LD trip (within the last two weeks) was a one zone bedroom on the Coast Starlight, 25,000 points each way. Doing some "what-iffing" under the new system, the same trip would have cost me more points.

Back to the card, I (and my wife too) got a generous credit limit with an 800 plus score although, not as high as my Chase AGR/now Freedom card. That Freedom card, along with another Freedom card are put away for the time being. My credit score has not substantially changed in the past year. I do like the 3x points for paid Amtrak travel (which includes beverage/food purchases on board) and 2x points for a cruise, hotel accommodations and car rental.

Is it worth the fee? Haven't decided yet.


----------



## C855B (Oct 22, 2016)

me_little_me said:


> I, too, had a measly credit limit with an 820 score! I called soon after I got the card and they said I had to wait 90 days. After 90 days, I called and they doubled the limit. ...


Well, that's an excellent suggestion, and result. Maybe I should do exactly that and give 'em a chance to redeem themselves.

Sarah, the way the credit scoring system works these days, most experts advise against closing idle accounts, as it hurts about 10-20 points for a while. I think the system looks at any reduction of total _available_ credit as a bad thing. What we do is "ping" each of our accounts with a minor purchase once or twice a year so the bank knows we're still there.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 22, 2016)

C855B said:


> Sarah, the way the credit scoring system works these days, most experts advise against closing idle accounts, as it hurts about 10-20 points for a while. I think the system looks at any reduction of total _available_ credit as a bad thing. What we do is "ping" each of our accounts with a minor purchase once or twice a year so the bank knows we're still there.


That's sort of where I'm leaning, as "available credit" tends to outweigh "average age of accounts".


----------



## NW cannonball (Oct 23, 2016)

I have two BOA cards, one is a cashback 1% all, 2% groceries, 3% gas : the other is the AGR.

I'm also on a hiatus from Amtrak travel (account of recent granddaughter, grandpa needs and likes staying home with the infant while parents work)

I run most of my groceries thru the "other" BOA card, and fast-food and and midscale dining and transit and car rentals are better rewarded on my CSP.

I'll keep the BOA AGR for when I go wandering on AMTRAK again (I'm not on the NEC).

The credit card companies are daft, as far as I can tell. (Are they hoping to catch me at a weak point and grab my entire savings?)

My total available credit is twice my median income - doh?

I use less than 5% of my total available credit, but sometimes 25% on one or other of my most-used 2 cards.

I keep two (relatively) low interest lines open just in case.

If I got into a situation (was in one last decade) where I had to pay interest and fees -- I think that could easily snowball into bad bad bad.

When/if I go wandering again, I'll use the BOA AGR for Amtrak purchases, the CSP for most other transport and dining, and the secret reserve low-interest credit-union card for unforseen serious expenses. And carry serious currency outside the USA (but not, obviously thru Reno  ).


----------



## City of Miami (Oct 23, 2016)

I have no issues with the cc at all other than a general disdain for BofA of many years standing. I have the free version.

BofA is closing their branch on the Charlottesville downtown mall in a beautiful historic bank building in favor of a branch in an ugly 60s building in a nearby shopping center. What will become of it now?

I'd never really linked the 2 together, i.e. the BofA cc and the 2.0 version of AGR.

As for value, the options for other modes of transport are pretty much always cheaper and usually quicker so searching for bargains is a moot point for me.

I find that most fares vary with time of purchase more than anything else so I just periodically check the trip that I want, plus having an alert set on Amsnag. I also set alerts on google flights for trips that interest me. More patience than effort ...... and it works for me.

I'm curious what the 'more benefits' are that Sarah mentions with other cards. % cash back that is greater than the $.0289 value of AGR points?


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 23, 2016)

City of Miami said:


> I'm curious what the 'more benefits' are that Sarah mentions with other cards. % cash back that is greater than the $.0289 value of AGR points?


Benefits to me, personally. Since I'm not taking LD trips, it makes more sense to earn points I can use for flights and hotels and/or cash back.


----------



## jis (Oct 23, 2016)

The greatest benefit to me from the BofA AGR card are those TQMs without which I would not be making Select+ this year.

Oddly enough I also have a similar PQM Card from United (the grandfathered PresidentialPlus Card, but unfortunately I have never had an opportunity to use those PQMs from the card for anything yet, since I have made Platinum each year from regular travel and the Card PQMs cannot be used to get to the 1K status. The secondary benefit for that one is that the minimum eligible fare threshold for each level is waived, but again oddly enough I have met those even though they are waived.


----------



## Dave Van (Oct 24, 2016)

Agreed less happy with BoA (an ex employer btw) version than Chase....which was not perfect either. Maybe they could combine the Amtrak card with Amazon card.......


----------



## jis (Oct 24, 2016)

For my situation, the free BoA card is completely useless since it does not do TQP. I have a zillion other cards that are far better. The only redeeming feature of the pay BoA AGR card is the TQP, which helps me make status. Select+ does give certain club access privileges that are worth something. As for riding the trains I do that whenever I can and make use of points as and when they fit the need. It is not very critical for me whether I use points or cash.

As far as basic card features go, the Chase United Presidential Plus, the Chase Marriott and the Amex HHonors are better value for me overall than the BoA Amtrak AGR. I also use a Amex Platinum quite a lot, and between that and the Presidential Plus I get a bunch of Gold or better status in several hotel programs, which actually makes it worthwhile to pay their annual fees just in the amount of money saved on free upgrades and other freebies. The equation would change completely if I did not spend over two months each year in hotel rooms.


----------



## willem (Oct 24, 2016)

My problem with AGR is the erratic posting of points. On the recent (roundabout) trip to the Gathering, spouse and I traveled on multiple legs and multiple tickets, but always we had one ticket for both of us on every leg. Points have posted for one of us and not for the other on one leg (and it is from a week before the Gathering, so it enough time should have elapsed). On another leg, all coach travel, one of us received points equivalent to half the total ticket cost and the other received fewer points. Posting these points should be a core competency, but AGR, like Amtrak itself, seems to have a habit of inconsistency.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 25, 2016)

I do not really consider this a problem but it has been a nuisance. It seems every couple months I manage to find a gas pump card reader that fails to read my card and the next thing I know, BoA security protocol has locked up the card, forcing me to call in, wait on line and then tell them the name of my cat or Grade 1 teacher before getting it released. But I do give them credit for being concerned about card security.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 25, 2016)

I find the same problem. Of all places, it does not recognize the card *AT A QT machine*!


----------



## Dan O (Oct 25, 2016)

Agreed re having credit locked. Have had it happen a few times in past year when I thought it wasn't at all questionable. Didn't question $600 bill from a relatively cheap restaurant (dinner for 30-35 folks) but did question 3 $25 dollar posts the same day for different charities.


----------



## Bex (Oct 27, 2016)

That happened to me about two months in at BJ's and I called BoA and chewed them out because:

a. it is humiliating to hear that your card is declined at the POS in front of a line of people.

b. It was a lot of missed points that I couldn't get back.

It wasn't my largest purchase and it was a local store where I had used the card before. So it was baffling and annoying and I called them right away. It hasn't happened since.

As far as credit limit, I literally don't even know what it is or what the old one was. As long as it's enough for my needs, I don't care.

I have the paid one and like it better than the old card in that it gives more points. And then there are the TQP's which will get me over the line to Select+ this year. At first I didn't think there was a benefit in that to me but then I went to the Acela lounge at NYP with a pass one day and found they announce the trains earlier, giving me a head start to the Quiet Car, even over downstairs. So now I want that badly.

I do like Chase's interface far better than BoA's, not to mention I have my Amazon card there and it was nice to just go to one site. But it's a small quibble.


----------



## sechs (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't find the BofA card any more attractive to use that the old Chase one... but, I could transfer my Ultimate Rewards with Chase.

With Chase, I earned nearly all of my points with other cards, and rarely used the AGR card. I don't even see how I could to something like that with BofA.

I got the fee card for the extra points. As I'm currently seeing it, when the first year is up, I'll cancel the card, wait for a while, and then get the no-fee card. Once I get the bonus on that, I'll sock-drawer it, perhaps even for Amtrak purchases.


----------



## jis (Nov 4, 2016)

I would not have made Select+ this year without the BofA AGR Card. So I intend to keep my fee card and use it.

Since I have over 15,000 EQM for United that I can selectively use in a year where I need to top off to reach the next level in the bank, I can now just use the AGR card to collect TQP instead of using the Presidential Plus for the time being.


----------



## tonys96 (Nov 5, 2016)

My BoA Amtrak card just went into a drawer. Had to call customer service to check on balance and why they took me off of auto pay....what a fiasco! Worst.Customer.Service.Ever.

Will keep the card to not have to worry about losing points, but only will use it once a year.


----------



## sechs (Nov 5, 2016)

jis said:


> I would not have made Select+ this year without the BofA AGR Card. So I intend to keep my fee card and use it.
> 
> Since I have over 15,000 EQM for United that I can selectively use in a year where I need to top off to reach the next level in the bank, I can now just use the AGR card to collect TQP instead of using the Presidential Plus for the time being.


I think that this is a pretty narrow case. Unless you live in the Northeast or fly United a lot, Select+ doesn't seem that useful.

I got the Chase Sapphire Reserve, and that pretty much negated most of the advantages that the fee card gave to me.


----------



## jis (Nov 5, 2016)

I travel to northeast a lot - six to ten times a year. I fly United a lot - between 75,000 and 100,000 actual bis miles. So yeah.  I was not suggesting that anyone follow in my footsteps. I was merely sharing what I plan to do.

My use of Select+ is also merely to collect more Amtrak points. My only need to use it for lounge access is outside the northeast, since I already have lounge access in the Northeast through United, at least for the moment.


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm actually finding some value in the fee card's annual upgrade and companion coupons. Now that there are several LDTs with business class, the upgrade is useful beyond the NEC. That and the category bonuses make the annual fee at least break-even for me.

Now if only the companion coupon were valid for sleepers...


----------



## Bex (Nov 6, 2016)

sechs said:


> I think that this is a pretty narrow case. Unless you live in the Northeast or fly United a lot, Select+ doesn't seem that useful.


A lot of people live in the Northeast and/or fly United, so maybe not so narrow, really.

Personally, I live in the Northeast and just made Select+ yesterday as the BoA TQP's deposited in at the end of the billing cycle. I am stupidly excited to not have to deal with the boarding cattle call every week.


----------



## sechs (Nov 6, 2016)

Bex said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > I think that this is a pretty narrow case. Unless you live in the Northeast or fly United a lot, Select+ doesn't seem that useful.
> ...


More people live just on the West Coast than in the Northeast, so quite narrow in my opinion.

AGR has always been skewed towards the frequent travelers there, so it's really no surprise.


----------



## jis (Nov 6, 2016)

Weird use of the word "narrow". IMHO. But if it rocks your boat, so be it. Not worth arguing about it since clearly it is being used in a narrow way


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 6, 2016)

If you have your AGR credit card saved on your iPhone for Apple Pay: the artwork has been updated, so that it shows an AGR logo "card" instead of one with the BoA logo. You can delete and re-add the card in order to see the new artwork ASAP, although it's supposed to automatically change for everyone within a couple of months.


----------



## NW cannonball (Nov 7, 2016)

Dan O said:


> Agreed re having credit locked. Have had it happen a few times in past year when I thought it wasn't at all questionable. Didn't question $600 bill from a relatively cheap restaurant (dinner for 30-35 folks) but did question 3 $25 dollar posts the same day for different charities.


Hey, that's just teething problems with the wonderful new AI security system. Eventually, all credit card companies will know who and where you are, and will never pay fraudulent charges, and never deny legitimate charges, and will keep on collecting fees for what "will be" zero-risk transactions. 

Believe me, and them. Really. :unsure:

More or less.


----------



## fairviewroad (Nov 7, 2016)

gatelouse said:


> I'm actually finding some value in the fee card's annual upgrade and companion coupons. Now that there are several LDTs with business class, the upgrade is useful beyond the NEC. That and the category bonuses make the annual fee at least break-even for me.
> 
> Now if only the companion coupon were valid for sleepers...


I actually found the companion coupon to be disappointing. It's not a true B1G1 offer, since you can't use it on Amtrak's lowest fare bucket.

So if you calculate the fee card's value based on what you think you're going to save using the companion coupon, you have to take into account that your free companion ticket is not actually free (assuming you would otherwise be booking low bucket).


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 7, 2016)

fairviewroad said:


> I actually found the companion coupon to be disappointing. It's not a true B1G1 offer, since you can't use it on Amtrak's lowest fare bucket.
> 
> So if you calculate the fee card's value based on what you think you're going to save using the companion coupon, you have to take into account that your free companion ticket is not actually free (assuming you would otherwise be booking low bucket).


Good point, fairviewroad. When a saver fare is 20% below the lowest coupon-eligible (value) fare, then the companion coupon is effectively a "buy 1, get 75% off a companion" compared to two saver fares. 
On the other hand, I'm 2 for 2 on applying upgrades to NER saver fares. If upgrades on saver fares work systemwide, then that's good "value" by me.

I value the companion and upgrade coupons at a totally subjective $30 each. Add TQPs and category bonuses, and the annual fee remains worthwhile to me.


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 18, 2016)

gatelouse said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > I actually found the companion coupon to be disappointing. It's not a true B1G1 offer, since you can't use it on Amtrak's lowest fare bucket.
> ...


Using the coupon to upgrade to Acela Express First class between Baltimore and Boston is worth $140,

One shortcoming of the coupons is that they don't allow you to combine them, to, say, use a companion coupon and two upgrade coupons to let two people ride first class for the price of one Acela Business class.

The other shortcoming of the upgrade coupon is you can't redeem them until 48 hours before departure. I once called AGR to use the coupon at exactly 48 hours before departure, and their computer system wouldn't let me do it. I had to call back a few hours later. And if I can't use the first class upgrade, I'm going to cancel the Acela reservation and re-book on the Regional.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 18, 2016)

MARC Rider said:


> ...
> 
> The other shortcoming of the upgrade coupon is you can't redeem them until 48 hours before departure. I once called AGR to use the coupon at exactly 48 hours before departure, and their computer system wouldn't let me do it. I had to call back a few hours later. And if I can't use the first class upgrade, I'm going to cancel the Acela reservation and re-book on the Regional.


At least in my case, the Mastercard upgrade cannot be confirmed until 12 hours prior to departure. It is possible that Select Plus and Select Executive members get 48-hour versions.


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 18, 2016)

PRR 60 said:


> At least in my case, the Mastercard upgrade cannot be confirmed until 12 hours prior to departure. It is possible that Select Plus and Select Executive members get 48-hour versions.


S+ here. My MC upgrade is 12-hour too.


----------

